# If I had a nickel.



## lunarlonn (Dec 23, 2014)

I don't know about you guys, but it feels like at least every one of five dream towns I visit (going for the elusive gold badge) has the Lost Woods theme as their town tune. It's pretty incredible tbh.


----------



## pearly19 (Mar 13, 2015)

That's interesting to know! I wonder what I'd the most popular town tuNE in acnl across all acnl players from all countries!


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 13, 2015)

So many towns are named Hyrule xD


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 13, 2015)

It's always Song Of Storms for me! Huh.


----------



## elliebeebee (Mar 13, 2015)

Usually ponponpon for me..


----------



## mrbenn (Mar 13, 2015)

See a lot of pok?mon named towns and zelda tunes for me.


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Mar 13, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> It's always Song Of Storms for me! Huh.



Same here! I'm sure I've visited >5 towns with the Song of Storms as their town tune.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 14, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> So many towns are named Hyrule xD



OH MY GOD I KNOW! I always get random street passes from people with Hyrule as their town name! (dressed as Link no less.. and with all of the Zelda items in their houses...)


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 14, 2015)

so many towns named Hyrule, like I know the legend of zelda is a popular series but why just always Hyrule? sure I've seen towns named Termina and skyloft here and there but they aren't as common as Hyrule

I'm sure they're out there but I have not yet seen any towns named kakariko.​


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 15, 2015)

Nebu said:


> so many towns named Hyrule, like I know the legend of zelda is a popular series but why just always Hyrule? sure I've seen towns named Termina and skyloft here and there but they aren't as common as Hyrule
> 
> I'm sure they're out there but I have not yet seen any towns named kakariko.​



I saw ONE, and I was happy to see it - you can reference the game without going with Hyrule, but so few people seem to do that.


----------



## nintendoanna (Mar 16, 2015)

i don't pay attention to town tunes aha


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 25, 2015)

Does THIS strike your fancy??


----------



## Hypno KK (Mar 26, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> So many towns are named Hyrule xD



I've noticed this too! I've also noticed lots of towns named after Pok?mon, especially Lavender Town.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Mar 26, 2015)

The Ocarina of Time is a song I'm always running into. That or one of the Pokemon themes or Harry Potter. I really wish they'd be more creative than that. I mean, just once I'd like to come across a Star Trek-themed town or a TMNT one or, like, a town based off _The Godfather_. I know a lot of the other players are teens or kids, but these are some of the best known franchises in the world. I just don't understand how they keep being overlooked.


----------



## Hypno KK (Mar 26, 2015)

MagicalCat590 said:


> The Ocarina of Time is a song I'm always running into. That or one of the Pokemon themes or Harry Potter. I really wish they'd be more creative than that. I mean, just once I'd like to come across a Star Trek-themed town or a TMNT one or, like, a town based off _The Godfather_. I know a lot of the other players are teens or kids, but these are some of the best known franchises in the world. I just don't understand how they keep being overlooked.



I haven't seen many Zelda or Pok?mon towns. I've seen more that have names or tunes from those franchises but not many that have it as a theme with matching villagers and decorations. I've seen more that have themes like fairy tales or Disney but most just have more general themes like sweets or snow because they give people more freedom to work with. Can you imagine trying to pick villagers and PWPs to go with a TMNT or The Godfather themed town? 

About only the names and tunes, it might be a demographics thing. People who have played AC probably have played other Nintendo games at some point.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hypno KK said:


> *I haven't seen many Zelda or Pok?mon towns.* I've seen more that have names or tunes from those franchises but not many that have it as a theme with matching villagers and decorations. I've seen more that have themes like fairy tales or Disney but most just have more general themes like sweets or snow because they give people more freedom to work with. *Can you imagine trying to pick villagers and PWPs to go with a TMNT or The Godfather themed town?
> *
> About only the names and tunes, it might be a demographics thing. People who have played AC probably have played other Nintendo games at some point.



1) Seriously, cause you're like the only one. They are literally EVERYWHERE. Just type in ACNL Hyrule on Google and see what happens. 

2) Off the top of my head for TMNT, I'm gonna with Alfonso for Leatherhead, Kyle for Dogpound/Razor, Rowan for Tigerpaw, and Octavian for Kraang Prime. For the rest of the town, the player could create either two characters that represent April O'Neil and Casey Jones or even one for Karai, or four characters to represent the Turtles or a mix of the two. The Reset Center would be a MUST for this town. I think they placed a sign near it that "This Way to Lair" or something, it'd be cool. There could be cut-out standees featuring the Turtles, Kraang, Foot Ninja, and the Shredder as well as various mutants. And, lastly, the player would have to go with one of two options for the general lay-out of the town: Modern to represent NYC with lots of traffic lights and road tiles and urban PwPs maybe along with a special park area to represent Central Park. OR they could go with a Zen theme and have correlate to Splinter's past life as Hamato Yoshi. Or they could even take it one step further and just go nuts, basing the town off Dimension X. Mind you, this is all keeping with the 2012 TMNT series, although a town based off the 1984 or 2003 series would, obviously, be similar to what I've already described.


----------



## Hypno KK (Mar 26, 2015)

MagicalCat590 said:


> 1) Seriously, cause you're like the only one. They are literally EVERYWHERE. Just type in ACNL Hyrule on Google and see what happens.



I'm not talking about towns that are named Hyrule, I know there are dozens or more (just go back in the thread and you'll see that I agreed with a post about how many towns are called that). But towns that actually have a neat theme with matching villagers, PWPs, houses, and so on, are much less common within that category. Just as there are a bunch of towns named Hogwarts but I've only seen a couple that are actually decorated and planned around a Harry Potter theme. Along with lots of towns that are named after Pok?mon towns (like Lavender town) but fewer that have a Pok?mon theme.



MagicalCat590 said:


> 2) Off the top of my head for TMNT, ...



 Why are you saying all this? There's a thread to post theme town ideas, maybe you should post this there.

My point was that theme towns always entail less freedom and within that, certain themes are going to be more difficult and more of a stretch than others. I'm not going to offer criticism on your idea since you can do whatever you want with your town as long as it's fun for you, but just compare your choice of villagers to the amount of villagers that someone with a theme like Disney or fairy tales can choose from and still get their theme across. It's good for you that you came up with an idea that you like, it doesn't mean that other people have to go for it when they may have different ideas about how themed their town should be.

There's a bunch of franchises that I love and I still wouldn't make a themed town for them if you paid me, because (for example) the villagers would end up being sort of random or the town would look pretty boring or the right furniture isn't available.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hypno KK said:


> I'm not talking about towns that are named Hyrule, I know there are dozens or more (just go back in the thread and you'll see that I agreed with a post about how many towns are called that). But towns that actually have a neat theme with matching villagers, PWPs, houses, and so on, are much less common within that category. Just as there are a bunch of towns named Hogwarts but I've only seen a couple that are actually decorated and planned around a Harry Potter theme. Along with lots of towns that are named after Pok?mon towns (like Lavender town) but fewer that have a Pok?mon theme.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you kidding me -- it's because I thought you were challenging me by implying that sucha town was impossible to create.  
But I was musing in my first post. Call it wishful thinking because I'm not gonna go out of my way to create a TMNT town or anything because I know that I wouldn't enjoy it. I've tried doing themed towns before and all it does is stress me out, so it's not gonna happen. Maybe I'm just hoping that someone here sees the idea and runs with it, but I don't honestly care if someone makes a TMNT themed town, but would it be cool if they did? Uh, yeah! Especially seeing as it'd be a nice difference from all the cherry blossoms and pastels and kawaii-desu decor that this fandom has become known for.
Apparently, though, you failed to see that my questions in my first were rhetorical and then went out of your way to harangue me for no apparent reason. What do you care that I'd like to see a certain type of town? I'm entitled to my own opinion, aren't I? I mean, obviously, I realize that the Zelda and general Nintendo fandom is HUGE -- seeing as I'm a member of it myself -- but does that mean I can't be annoyed with the fact that every other town in this game is named Hyrule or Kanto?!


----------



## Hypno KK (Mar 26, 2015)

MagicalCat590 said:


> Are you kidding me -- it's because I thought you were challenging me by implying that sucha town was impossible to create.
> But I was musing in my first post. Call it wishful thinking because I'm not gonna go out of my way to create a TMNT town or anything because I know that I wouldn't enjoy it. I've tried doing themed towns before and all it does is stress me out, so it's not gonna happen. Maybe I'm just hoping that someone here sees the idea and runs with it, but I don't honestly care if someone makes a TMNT themed town, but would it be cool if they did? Uh, yeah! Especially seeing as it'd be a nice difference from all the cherry blossoms and pastels and kawaii-desu decor that this fandom has become known for.
> Apparently, though, you failed to see that my questions in my first were rhetorical and then went out of your way to harangue me for no apparent reason. What do you care that I'd like to see a certain type of town? I'm entitled to my own opinion, aren't I? I mean, obviously, I realize that the Zelda and general Nintendo fandom is HUGE -- seeing as I'm a member of it myself -- but does that mean I can't be annoyed with the fact that every other town in this game is named Hyrule or Kanto?!



It's not my fault that you've assumed that I was challenging you or that I said you're not entitled to your opinion (I literally said you can like whatever you like in the game). I won't bother arguing with you since it's pretty clear that you have very strong feelings about this, since I don't like the name Hyrule or cherry blossoms either but don't feel annoyed that other people do, and you've responded with a rant to someone who was simply disagreeing with you.


----------



## Mayor-Hazel (Mar 27, 2015)

So many forest themed towns but they are so pretty and lovely! to be honest that is my theme too... *hides in corner*


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Mar 27, 2015)

Mayor-Hazel said:


> So many forest themed towns but they are so pretty and lovely! to be honest that is my theme too... *hides in corner*



I'm doing a foresty town, too. Kinda trying to figure out whether I want to look as organized as the other foresty towns or if I want to look messy like an actual forest.


----------



## Multipass (Mar 28, 2015)

I was recently in a virulean city


----------

